# Lizarmen: Skink Cold One



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Call me nastalgic but I want to put a Skink on a Cold One in my army...that and I have the model. My question is: if you MUST put him in the army how would you equip him? And then, how would you use him?
I'm seeing him as a Skink chief with Horned One, equipped with spear, light armor, and shield, as well as magic item upgrade to an enchanted shield. This would give him a 2+ save if my math serves me.
I'd use him as a harassing unit to flank and basically annoy the enemy by either running from combat, drawing him towards my saurus, or positioning him to charge from the side to utilize his spear. That and drawing fire and harassing war machines due to his slightly faster movement.
Point cost would be 103pts for a single model flanker.
What are your thoughts? How would you make him better?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

As per the FAQ, Horned Ones only count as cavalry mounts, and not as magic items for rules purposes, therefore he doesn't count towards the maximum points limit.

Therefore I'd be inclined to go with:

Skink Chief with Horned One, Staff of the Lost Sun, Spear, light armour, shield, Venom of the Firefly Frog.

This gives 3x multishot at S5 BS5, and S5 poison magical attacks on the charge. Although frankly this loadout would be better on a Terradon.

Alternatively;

Skink Chief with Horned One, Sword of Might, blowpipe, Venom of the Firefly Frog, Gambler's Armour, Shield.

He's a bit better at combat, and perhaps a little less shooty. S5 all the time, but only two S3 poison shots, which do reroll hits though. He's much tougher, with a 2+ armour save and 6+ ward save.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Comments deleted, as they are not relevant. That'll teach me to check resources before commenting!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Horned Ones aren't stupid.


----------

